# I&D abscess of mons pubis



## cmweber

Please explain the difference between a simple I&D (10060) versus I&D of Abscess 
(56405) for an abscess/carbuncle/furuncle of mons pubis (which I know falls into the vulva category) so I am using 616.4 as the dx. Would I always use the 56405 cpt code for the I&D?


----------



## cpccoder2008

56405 

The vulva includes the labia majora, labia minora, mons pubis, bulb of the vestibule, vestibule of the vagina, greater and lesser vestibular glands, and vaginal orifice. The perineum is the area between the vulva and the anus. The physician makes an incision into the abscess at its softest point and drains the purulent contents. The cavity of the abscess is flushed and often packed with medicated gauze to facilitate drainage. 

10060-10061  

The physician makes a small incision through the skin overlying an abscess for incision and drainage (e.g., carbuncle, cyst, furuncle, paronychia, hidradenitis). The abscess or cyst is opened with a surgical instrument, allowing the contents to drain. The lesion may be curetted and irrigated. The physician leaves the surgical wound open to allow for continued drainage. For complicated or multiple cysts in 10061, the physician may place a Penrose latex drain or gauze strip packing to allow continued drainage. Complicated cysts may require later surgical closure. Report 10060 for incision and drainage of a simple or single abscess.


----------



## cmweber

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much it helps tremendously! That was an awesome description, where do I find something like that? I could use that.


----------



## cpccoder2008

It came from our coding software we use but i believe it was from Coder's Desk Reference by Ingenix. I just started coding with this software and LOVE IT,, you learn soo much as you go along, there are things i have been coding wrong and didn't realize by just using the ICD-9 book, this software asked you different questins to lead you to the correct CPT/ICD code.... its wonderful


----------



## cpccoder2008

Oh sorry, you are very welcome, wasn't sure if those descriptions would help you are not.


----------

